# campsite or parking in portsmouth



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Not exactly continental touring but we are on our way too Portugal.

We sail Thurs. 14th @ 1200hrs. and want to find somewhere too park overnight very close to the docks but preferable not on the docks on the Wed. night so we can visit a sick relative, unfortunately it is not possible to park close to their house so we need somewhere we could walk from or use the bus or even a taxi, anyone got any ideas please for a safe place.

I spent the best part of 35 years shipping in and out of pommie and we do not want to leave the van unattened on the docks for 4 or 5 hours, too many "neer do wells about" :wink: 


Bob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bob

There is a campsite at Southsea Southsea Leisure Park, Melville Road, Southsea, Portsmouth, PO49 TB. Tel 02392 735070 I think its about £15 a night this time of year. A lot of folks use this as a stop for the ferries. Or if you want to wild camp I beleive the industrial estate is the place to go as long as you are off before they start arriving for work.


Jacquie


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Jackie, i will give the site a call as we are not happy leaving the m/h unoccupied for a few hours in and around Portsmouth with all the trappings of a long stay in Europe ( i am sure you know what i mean) a sad reflection on todays society unfortunately.


Bob


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi Bob

Not a bad site, right on the beach for that early morning walk, but it is up the far end of the promenade

Have a good trip to Portugal.

See you next year sometime
Bill


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Good site right on beach in fact I'm going this weekend


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to all who answered my post it has helped us very much, Ta Bill for your good wishes for forthcoming trip, hope you both have a happy Christmas and a travelling New year.


Barbara and Bob


----------



## 100397 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi, when looking for the campsite head for eastney, it is at the eastney end of southsea beach, if that is any help


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Try Loveders farm at Nutbourne www.jmcaravans.com. Easy to find and15 mins from ferry


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Ive put a mention on here, but didnt really know where to do it.

Having a look around yesterday, i found a place where theere are a few full timers.

The address is Ferry Road, Portsmouth.

The building next to the parking is the RNLI building and you are about 100 metres from the Hayling Island Ferry.

Its a nice quiet place, on the beach. And flat !

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=e...k&ei=EA8pU7X6CsTD0QWbxoCoDA&ved=0CCoQ8gEoATAA

is the google maps link ( i think )


----------



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

robbosps said:


> Ive put a mention on here, but didnt really know where to do it.
> 
> Having a look around yesterday, i found a place where theere are a few full timers.
> 
> ...


Looks a graet place but can you please be a nit more specific where it is as the link is in the middle of the housing estate.
Thanks, Dave.


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Dibbles park portsmouth


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I've had another crack at the location. Hopefully this is better .

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sig=...010541&ei=NREqU-yEN4e60QWhrYGwAg&ved=0CA8Q5xg

That should take you to the RNLI building at the mouth of langstone harbour. There adequate parking for lots. No obvious parking restrictions and no chargeable parking for a mile.


----------

